# contactor points.



## pimpneightez (Dec 24, 2011)

I just got 5oz of contact points off of the buss bar with heat. The contactors soldered to the brass ones came off no problem. Then I had these little silver plated copper ones where the contactor was pressed in. I just wacked those out with something sharp. What Im left with are these plain copper buss bars with round contact points. I heated them for 10 min with a torch. These are stuck on good. Must be on there with a silver solder. Any ideas on how to get these off?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Sometimes if you bend the copper underneath the contact, it may separate the contact so you can get under the edge to pop it off. Or twist it if you can. At least that is how I do some of them. When they are really tough, I just trim them as close as possible and keep those separate.

Jim


----------



## pimpneightez (Dec 24, 2011)

I tried bending the copper but these were on pretty good. I think I need more heat but can't get it with the propane. how do you trim them off? Its pretty thick copper.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2011)

They sound to be thicker than the ones I trim down. Sometimes using a wire cutter to get a bite into the contact and twist or pop it off. Even a slight bend under or near the contact will help.
You just have to do it in a bucket in case it goes flying. Other members may have some other suggestions. Maybe a picture will help see what ones you are having problems with.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Dec 24, 2011)

i trim mine as close as i can get and then process in some old AP to remove the copper.


----------



## pimpneightez (Dec 25, 2011)

Mission accomplished. Used an oxy-acet torch. They came off like butter on a hot tin roof.


----------

